
Germany Preparing Law for Backdoors in Any Type of Modern Device - warrenm
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/government/germany-preparing-law-for-backdoors-in-any-type-of-modern-device/
======
DennisP
Cryptocurrency hardware wallets? Yubikeys?

